# Recommendations for grooming tools



## JJane (Dec 26, 2014)

I may be getting ahead of myself here as it may be 6 months before we get our standard puppy! However, I thought I would purchase needed items incrementally to save on sticker shock, so to speak. I plan on a basic, easy care cut - not too short but also no fluffy, frou-frou styles.
I would like recommendations for clippers, snap on combs, brushes, combs. Rotating combs vs others.
What is your favorite item that you cannot do without for grooming?

THANK YOU for your advice!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Grooming table with arm and loop, High Velocity dryer, full size Andis clippers, Arco Mosers, poodle comb, slicker brush, 30, 4F, 7F blades; set of Wahl SS snap on combs for both Andis and Moser. Oh yea, combs at least 2-3; blades 2-3 of each, couple slicker brushes. 

Just the basics.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with loves, including about the extras on combs and clipper blades. Other clippers you may want to look at would be Andis pulse ion and Wahl Bravuras. They have five in one blades and both can operate cordlessly. Don't try to go on the cheap for the dryer either.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

I'd also recommend a small pair of rounded end scissors (human nail scissor size) for snipping off the odd little bit that you miss! They're also great for ears if you decide not to pluck.

For me, the best thing was the grooming table - saves back ache!!


----------



## JJane (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas! Is a HV truly needed? My breeder, who has 6-8 standards, says she air-dries unless she is showing the dogs.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

JJane said:


> Thanks for the ideas! Is a HV truly needed? My breeder, who has 6-8 standards, says she air-dries unless she is showing the dogs.


HV dryer straightens the hair and lets you make a cleaner, smoother cut...vs trying to groom a curly spoo which will more than likely come out a little more choppy looking in the end because of the curly/wavy hair


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

For clipper I recommend Wahl Bravura. Very smooth cut, 5-in-1 blade (9,10,15,30,40) enough battery life for an entire groom. I groom quite a few small dogs on a full battery charge at work.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/41870-0433-Bravura-Professional-Cordless-Clipper/dp/B004QNP9RG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1419955323&sr=8-2&keywords=wahl+bravura[/ame]

Replacement blade
Amazon.com : Wahl 2179-301 Professional Adjustable 5 in 1 Blade -Fine : Hair Clipper And Trimmer Accessories : Pet Supplies

Attachment combs
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Attachment-Blades-Wahl-Professional/dp/B0052WT728/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1419955323&sr=8-4&keywords=wahl+bravura[/ame]

IMO, no need to spend the extra money on the corded clipper and separate blades (cordless is MUCH easier to maneuver anyway) if you keep your spoo brushed and tangle free...the attachment combs will go right through and they have a variety of lengths, short and long. But if you air dry and your spoo gets a little tangly you may want to look into a corded clipper and separate blades (30, 10, 5, 7) instead of the cordless and attachment combs.

I have heard good things about chris christian products but have yet to buy any. I like my generic pet store slicker brush and greyhound comb, they would work well for an at home groomer. 

A dremel is a great tool to have too (just make sure ears are tied up so they dont get caught). I use this exact one for dogs' nails
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7700-1-15-MultiPro-7-2-Volt/dp/B002BACCDA/ref=sr_1_2?s=power-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1419955705&sr=1-2&keywords=dremel[/ame]

A HV dryer is great to have. I currently have a koolpup and it is great because it is so quiet, but I need something a little more powerful for my spoo to dry him quicker...so I'm currently saving and researching some different dryers.

I have all geib shears and I love them. This was a great starter set...I recieved it in grooming school
Amazon.com : Geib Gator Shear Stainless Steel Pet Grooming Kit, 3-Pack : Pet Grooming Scissors : Pet Supplies

A grooming table with an arm and grooming loop would probably benefit you too...or you can get creative and make a make shift one at home to save some money.

I'm a big fan of Natures Specialities products, they all smell wonderful and dilute down quite a bit so a gallon will last you a very long time. We use Plum Crazy at the shop I work at and the clients love it.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

If your breeder air dries her poodles, then I'll bet those dogs are kept in a very short cut. Do you realize how long it would take for a Standard to air dry? Hours! And you will be left with a curly mess. Anything over half an inch will also mat up unless you brush through the whole coat, brush until you can comb every inch of the dog. And, I tried letting my small short haired mix air dry once, let her outside, guess where she laid down? In the dirt, which immediately stuck to her slightly damp coat. All because I skipped the 10 minutes of drying time it would have taken.

Nope, nothing air dries around here. They may kennel dry a bit before, but all are finish dried by hand with a high velocity dryer.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My computer corrected my spelling it is supposed to be Chris Christensen lol


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

For brushes I have a generic pet store slicker brush, pin brush, and comb. I will probably get nicer ones eventually but the ones I have work. I think the technique is the main thing. I use the slicker and the comb the most. 

I finally got a grooming table and I love it. I got it off amazon and it wasn't expensive but it seems very stable. It's a big help, especially since right now Hans is in a german now and his whole body is scissoring. 

For clippers, I have a really heavy duty set that take A5 blades, from when I used to bodyclip horses. I only use those for his body when he's in a Miami. They are super overkill but I have them anyway. I just got a set of Wahl Bravuras for Christmas and they are great for face, feet, etc. 

Also, I had been brushing Hans without any detangler but I recently got the Chris Christensen Ice on Ice because I got the Black on Black kit and it seems to keep him clean longer since things don't stick as much. Also, he seems to enjoy being groomed more with the Ice on Ice.

I use a dremel for nails...I have an inexpensive pet one but will probably get a heavier duty one soon. I got it when he was a puppy and I was nervous about the dremel. 

My next thing will be a dryer, I'm just trying to decide what I want. I've been using a human dryer. I saw in another thread that Arreau suggested a shop vac with a blower port as an inexpensive alternative. I may give that a shot first, since I actually need a shop vac anyway. If it doesn't work out, I'll just use it for the house.


----------

